# Basics Of Plc



## sa.hamdy (23 يونيو 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
هل أجد كتابا مبسطا عن الplc

ولي سؤال أيضا...ما هي التقنيات الأخرى المستخدمة حاليا للتحكم في Hvac Systems
وما هي مميزات الplc عن الطرق الأخرى ...وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sa.hamdy (5 أغسطس 2007)

هلا أفدتمونا وفقكم الله للخير....!


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم يمكنك تعلم مبادئ الــ PLC من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.plcs.net
وعموماً فإن عناصر التحكم الشائع إستخدامها هي
1- PLC
2- Microcontroller
3- DCS
وجميع الأنظمة يمكن إستخدام إحداها في منظومة تسمى Building management Systems وهي تستخدم في مجال التبريد والتكييف وهي مثل أنظمة الـــ SCADA المستخدمة في مجال البترول.
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## sa.hamdy (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل أحمد ونفع بكم


----------



## sa.hamdy (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل أحمد ونفع بكم


----------



## khdkhaled (27 أبريل 2009)

زاكم الله كل خير و نفع بكم الامه


----------



## محمود بروسلى (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## khdkhaled (1 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و كثر من امثالكم


----------



## tacho_inc (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------

